# Do you have/know a girl friend is a linux/BSD hacker?



## register88 (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you have/know a girl friend is a Linux/BSD hacker? *I* mean a lady in a space time always hacking something just like you. *I* never meet one


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

You're assuming all FreeBSD users are men? You'd be surprised.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 2, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dru_Lavigne


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2012)

There is a very talented Java programmer who is also a considerate lady that I talk to occasionally. She has used- and may still- Linux. The two gentlemen are right, never expect just accept.


----------



## neilms (Jul 2, 2012)

*Angelina Jolie?*

You mean a chick like Angelina Jolie in hackers? :e


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2012)

Quite wrong there. No, I mean a lady as in, "How she presents herself," and "How she goes about commanding respect by giving such," and not just a "chick."


----------



## _martin (Jul 2, 2012)

You should rephrase that: How many hot girls ... ;-)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 2, 2012)

This appears to be a short-lived topic.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, there's this.


----------



## register88 (Jul 3, 2012)

No, I mean a real friend, not a net friend.
Do you meet one?


----------



## overmind (Jul 3, 2012)

It's true that are fewer girls but still they are. That's every geek's dream: a girl that knows FreeBSD/Linux or programming/hacking.

I knew a girl very good at Starcraft that would beat three players at once in a multiplayer game. I would never play a game with her.

I knew other girl (a small one in height and 16 yerars old) that went to a monastery to build a linux router for some monks who had an internet connection and some computers. They did not know to build a Linux router but then she did. When she left their ego was big and they could not accept she knows that and they don't so they formatted the hard drive and then reinstalled Linux. It took three days for them to learn how to build a Linux router but in the end they did it. It should be trivial to build a linux router following a tutorial on the web if you know networking but they have no clue about linux and networking. They only knew windows and word editor prior to that.

I know other girl that completed university courses with maximum grade for all courses in computer programming and is very good programmer and now writes nintendo wii games for a company.

As DutchDaemon said you'de be surprised ...


----------



## roddierod (Jul 3, 2012)

My boss is a woman and she programmed in Cobol on VMS! Another co-worker had 20 years experience as an Oracle dba on Solaris before coming here. She has a SAS & Oracle server running on Linux here.


----------



## register88 (Jul 3, 2012)

roddierod said:
			
		

> My boss is a woman and she programmed in Cobol on VMS! Another co-worker had 20 years experience as an Oracle dba on Solaris before coming here. She has a SAS & Oracle server running on Linux here.



No, of cause I know there are a lot of programmer is a girl/woman in the world.
I mean is a girl/woman, who will hacking (opensource/linux/bsd) for fun :f , not coding for business/money.


----------



## TheDreamer (Jul 3, 2012)

My second crush is an Electrical Engineer (I wonder what would've happened if I hadn't let the fact that she had a boyfriend stop me?)....(though my first Unix admin exposure drew my attention away from such distractions.)  My first crush freed herself from her abusive first husband and married an Engineer friend of mine (I originally met him as a user a BBS I ran.)  IIRC, my 3rd crush was a Unix admin (Ultrix)... though it was during that stage of my life that I got my first taste of FreeBSD.

We tried to hire a woman senior admin recently....except she wanted double what I make as a senior admin (and more than everybody up the chain to just under the CIO)...she wouldn't take counter offer to still be making more than everybody except the CIO.  Though the fact they finally found a candidate that would be at least my equal technically...and better in areas non-technical. (she started out as an English Major.)  Makes me wonder if I should test the rumor that my employer would have to hang an out of business sign if I were to leave.

Someday I should take a vacation that isn't a conference or convention....and somewhere with no Internet or phones, and see what happens.

The Dreamer.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

There are dating sites for pretty much every form of relationship, social status and what-not, perhaps it's time for a dating site specifically for geeks :e


----------



## sossego (Jul 3, 2012)

register88 said:
			
		

> No, I mean a real friend, not a net friend.
> Do you meet one?


An associate of sorts but not a "friend," yes. I believe I met another recently. Now these two women only represent the ones I have had in-depth conversations on software and hardware with.


----------



## Pushrod (Jul 10, 2012)

I barely know any women that are deeply interested in technology. I work as a software developer at a modern, progressive company and we have one female developer, and the other 100+ are male.


----------

